# One Dream Came Through...



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2011)

...on the last day of the year for me. I have acquired an old Robot Luftwaffen-Eigentum with two lenses, case and cartridges, with the correct markings and SN.

I am awaiting for its arrival.


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2011)

Great!  A major collectible.  Hope you'll let us see pics when it arrives.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a picture from the person I bought it:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 7, 2011)

And she is here...  The father of the person I bought it from was in WWII and brought back this camera with him. Will post pics of it soon.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pics, as promised...




































The Biotar is of  1939-40 vintage and the Tele Xenar is of 1938 vintage. The SN inside the camera starts with the letter "F" for flier in German, correct engraving for this kind of camera. 

What puzzles me is the flash/accessory shoe on top of the winder... makes me think that this camera was actually modified at some point to take accessories and/or flash. I do not believe the shoe is original.


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2011)

Fascinating series of pics.     What a great find.     Sitting here looking at these old, OLD Zeiss and Schneider lenses about makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up.    

Wonderful....!     :thumbup:


----------



## diser (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice condition, congratz!


----------



## C O L E M A N (Jan 12, 2011)

That is pretty sick.


----------



## stereo (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice, good luck with it!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

How old is a camera like this? I have no idea.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> How old is a camera like this? I have no idea.



Haven't been able to put a precise date of manufacturing based on the serial number but the Biotar lens was made in 1938 and the Tele-Xenar was made in 1939. Therefore I must assume the camera was made just a little later, perhaps in 1940-41.

The Luftwaffen-Eigentum Robot cameras are not as rare as the Leica ones and they were used to photograph various things from the air, such as identifying targets, recording strikes and for practicing bombing runs. There were quite a few Robots which found their way into the RAF in England, used for the same purposes. A very sturdy and never quitting camera.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for the detailed explanation. Imagine what photos this camera might have taken....very cool.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2011)

10th edition McKeown's notes this camera as 1940-45

The image of this camera in my book does not show any shoe on top of the winding grip (and it is painted black).


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> 10th edition McKeown's notes this camera as 1940-45
> 
> The image of this camera in my book does not show any shoe on top of the winding grip (and it is painted black).



That is correct. It is based on the Robot II model which was produced from 1939 to 1950. The accessory shoe was added later, I believe. The winder is actually made of brass and, although it was black in the beginning, lost its blackness due to use. The shutter cap, on top of the shutter release is also brass but used to be black.


----------



## TXshooter (Jan 15, 2011)

I love those old cameras. They impart such a historic feel and really look cool to boot.


----------

